# The file 'C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt40.dll' ...



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm trying to install software and get this error message: The file 'C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt40.dll' could not be opened...

There's plenty of memory and it's running Windows 10.

How do I fix it?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What program are you trying to install?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you provide a link to the Homebase program?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Per you link, Windows 10 is not listed!


> *System Requirements *
> 
> HomeBase™ 2.3 is optimized to work on a PC running the following Microsoft Windows versions:
> 8
> ...


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then you need to contact the OEM for this type of help!


----------

